# 1971 Pontiac Lemans 350 Engine Swap Help!



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, I reside in CT and I am desperate. I have scoured the internet for months and I just want to get my engine replaced and/or repaired. Here's the situation:

I was driving car on highway when it lost power and now when you turn it on its a horrible knocking sound that increases when you apply more gas. The car lost power as well. I have been told that it is likely a cracked crankshaft/thrown rod. Now I want to swap the engine out and have located several candidates but I just feel like everyone is trying to rob me in terms of swapping the engine. 

How much should it cost to swap the engine? And is there anyone local to fairfield county, ct that anyone knows that would be willing to do it for a reasonable price?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nugget, the best Pontiac engine guy I know of -anywhere- is Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine. I recommend you call and talk with him.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you had the engine to swap and it was a drop in bolt up unit needing nothing but install, I'd charge you about $350.00-400.00 + fluids.
But, then again, my labor rate is about half of everyone else in town.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

What does everyone think about trying to open the thing up first and see if it's fixable? I personally wouldn't be in an enormous hurry to try and replace the block.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Duke- there are benefits to your idea.
1. Its a great way to learn more about what you have
2. Its a great way to save alot of money
3. Its a great way to give you more time to look for an engine upgrade that can be done at a later date.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure he's going to find a spun rod bearing if he were to take the pan off. Don't try to drive it, it's done. It's going to need a crank kit and the offending connecting rod worked. The motor will have to dissassembled and cleaned out. Then it will most likelly need a complete rebuild. It's a 350, so a used or rebuilt 400 is a better bet. 
I was thinking $800 to $1000 for the motor swap, take it to Rukee, just trailer it to Wisconsin, lol..


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought a replacement 350 and found a local shop to do the work. Drove the car over there. It was weird, the knocking kinda lessened up as the car warmed up but taking no chances. I am NO mechanic and don't have a place (condo) or tools to be taking this sucker apart on my own.

I'm just gonna swap it out, keep what appears to be better parts (edelbrock performer intake manifold, holley 650 carb) and go from there. I'll junk the 350, screw matching numbers. I'll get a 400 come tax return time. I just want to drive this friggen car, tired of it sitting after putting so much work into it earlier this year.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That'll work, good luck and hope the shop does you right..


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

NorwalkNugget said:


> Ok, I reside in CT and I am desperate. I have scoured the internet for months and I just want to get my engine replaced and/or repaired. Here's the situation:
> 
> I was driving car on highway when it lost power and now when you turn it on its a horrible knocking sound that increases when you apply more gas. The car lost power as well. I have been told that it is likely a cracked crankshaft/thrown rod. Now I want to swap the engine out and have located several candidates but I just feel like everyone is trying to rob me in terms of swapping the engine.
> 
> How much should it cost to swap the engine? And is there anyone local to fairfield county, ct that anyone knows that would be willing to do it for a reasonable price?


look for a backyard type repair shop. no way it should cost over 400. they are so easy its a one day job.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With respect to Freethinker, I personally would NOT recommend a "backyard" repair shop to do anything. The lure of the "great deal" is often times met with grief and fraud...and the consumer is left holding the bag. This does not include small, honest one-man operations...I'm good with those. Sounds like you're in good hands where you're at. Good luck with it.


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

So the update is the car is back. I am very happy I went with this shop as these guys were extremely honest and kept me up to date and worked up close with them on the project. Ultimately I lucked out with engine I bought on the cheap. Now here comes the real questions...

1. What kind of HP should I expect with the following setup:
1973 350 Block
46 Heads
Headers + Exhaust
Edelbrock Intake Manifold - Performer
Holley 650 Carb

2. Is there anything that needs to be done to the engine cam for it to work better with the Holley and Intake??


----------

